
Creating a beta list for your product shouldn't be hard, get notified for launch - artif4ct
https://betanotify.com/
======
verdverm
YC says don't do betas. If you are going to be big, why would you handicap
yourself at the gate with an artificial barrier to entry?

~~~
artif4ct
As a test for product market fit? This product is more meant for notifying
users when your product is ready to be used and thus is launched :)

~~~
verdverm
They would say just launch something, and don't make a big fuss and run-up to
some date

~~~
artif4ct
And perhaps waste weeks/months of development time because you don't even know
if there is interest in the product? using betanotify you can check by the
amount of visits/sign ups what the amount of interest is

~~~
verdverm
it's fake interest though, just build and release early. Not saying spend
months, but beta signups to a non-existent product is false signaling. People
do this because they have nothing to give up. It's like VCs not saying no
because, who knows, maybe they will pull it off soon and I'll take a look
again then.

Get whatever it is in the hands of people, better to talk to strangers in
person than to do a beta email list before starting building.

------
actionowl
I'm confused. Is this a waiting list for the waiting list SaaS? Or an example
of the waiting list SaaS?

~~~
artif4ct
It's a waiting list creator for a SaaS product you might be creating

